# Fried Green Tomato Lasagna



## Esther (Jun 28, 2011)

yummy.. have you tried this recipe out?
if yes, do you have any photos?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Esther - I have tried this recipe and it is delicious! I do not have a photo unfortunately.


----------



## gainesville_tx_restaurants (Oct 5, 2011)

G'Day! Veggiegardener,
On a similar note, Fried chicken, homemade mashed potatoes, green beans, biscuits and corn on the cob is one of the best meals you can eat. Hmm! I'm getting hungry already! I remember when my mom use to cook big meals, I would sit in the kitchen with her and watch every thing she did. The smell of greens and cornbread just made me feel warm all over. My mom loved to cook and I love to watch her cook, she would bake cakes, pies, cookies, and more. As I got older I soon began to learn how to cook. I would cook chicken, macaroni and cheese, lasagna, bake cakes, and crabs anything you could think of I've tried and I'm still exploring with foods. I love a challenge and I love trying out new things. One of my favorites to cook is fried green tomatoes, I think they make a perfect appetizer or sidedish.
Catch you again soon!


----------

